#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4495/17: Αίτηση ένταξης στον Ν.4495/17 από τον επικαρπωτή του ακινήτου

## pan1891

Στο άρθρο 99 αναφέρεται ότι την υπαγωγή μπορεί να την κάνει και ο επικαρπωτής, ο οποίος στην περίπτωσή μου είναι ΑΜΕΑ σε ποσοστό >80%. Ισχύει και αν ναι, γιατί στην ιδιότητα του αιτούντος δεν υπάρχει η επιλογή του επικαρπωτή?

----------

